# Vintage Tonic - classic drum machine patch package for owners of Microtonic



## mgpqa1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Any Microtonic fans out there? Time to dust off your old favorite drum syth:








Sonic Charge Forum


Vintage Tonic (posted by Magnus Lidström)




soniccharge.com







> Vintage Tonic is a patch package for Microtonic created from recordings of the following classic drum machines:
> 
> Maestro Rhythm King (1960)
> Keio / Korg Minipops 7 (1966)
> ...


----------



## fiestared (Dec 26, 2020)

mgpqa1 said:


> Any Microtonic fans out there? Time to dust off your old favorite drum syth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real great gift from Sonic Charge ! These presets sound fantastic...


----------



## AmbientMile (Dec 28, 2020)

mgpqa1 said:


> Any Microtonic fans out there? Time to dust off your old favorite drum syth:


Microtonic has never been idle long enough to gather dust in my studio. Still love and use it all the time.


----------



## antret (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes, got the email the other day. Per usual, they sound great. Check out their new ‘vintage skin’ they made to go along with it, if you haven’t already. 

Just like mentioned above, Microtonic is also my 1st stop for synthetic drums.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 30, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> Microtonic has never been idle long enough to gather dust in my studio. Still love and use it all the time.


Same here!


----------

